# some new pics



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here go some pics. my camera sucks royal arse, but here they are 
anyway.

juvenile green terror:
View attachment 43214


unknown cats [anyone know what these are?]:
View attachment 43215


shots of my tsn:
View attachment 43216

View attachment 43217


my two silver aros [crappy pics. they move around too much and i didn't have much patience]:
View attachment 43218

View attachment 43219

View attachment 43221


silly datnoid...i need a tripod








View attachment 43223

View attachment 43225

View attachment 43226


again, sorry about the crappy pics. i've never been able to take pictures...EVER







(


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

gimme some input! tips on how to better my pictures.

whenever i try to capture motion the pic turns out blurry


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You need better shutter speed. If your camera cant adjust that, you need a better camera. That is the only way. The best way to find a cheap camera, go to a store that has em on demo display, like goodguys. Then have a friend walk in front of it kinda fast and see if it captures them still. If you can afford it, get a camera with adjustable shutter speed setting.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

As mentioned above set the shutter speed to one of the fastest settings. I know on my fastest setting I can take a picture of a fan on high and it doesnt blur.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

shutter speed was at max when taking those pics ;/


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn your pics suck









you still getting the festae? and those cats look like 4 line pictus cats


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

f*ck you brandog, i know they suck. they always suck when i dont use flash









but yeah, i'm getting the festae and selling some of the fish. i'm selling my dat, knife, and a pleco. i mainly wanted a cichlid/catfish tank, but i love the aros. i might keep the aros for as long as i can :/


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm picking up my festae on the 21st i think.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> f*ck you brandog, i know they suck. they always suck when i dont use flash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use flash then.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Filo said:


> Use flash then.
> [snapback]831428[/snapback]​


using flash gives you flat lighting without the dramatic colors produced when using the natural lighting. in other words, no flash = cooler pictures, flash = bland pictures.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> using flash gives you flat lighting without the dramatic colors produced when using the natural lighting. in other words, no flash = cooler pictures, flash = bland pictures.
> [snapback]831445[/snapback]​


Do my trick when I take flash shots.
Put a Tissue or a White Napkin over the Flach, and fire.
Reduces the harshness of the flach, Minimizes the glare, And gives you some good shots.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I dont understand why taking pictures without flash is so hard. I didnt realize you werent using flash. Can someone exlpain why they blur so easy. Is it hard to take a picture outside in bright sunlight without flash? I havent tried that yet.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dwarf, for some reason, digital cameras (cheaper ones, like mine and probably his) dont like low lighting. So they really depend on flash to make lighting. I put tissue on my flash to lessen the brightness, and distribute the lighting a bit more. Taking a pic outside without flash is fine.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

niec pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: dam those pics suck

but atleast they arent green


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Pimelodus Blochii..

awesome little catfish.


----------

